# ‘Come’ command



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

We used to have a similar problem with Summit. He now comes when I call him right away, every time. I just started giving him his favorite treat, cheese, when he comes to me.


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

Maybe teaching the "with me" command. I use that when teaching leash walking.


----------



## _Paul (Jan 15, 2014)

May be I should try cheese. We haven't really given Shelby that yet. But most other treats don't grab her attention enough to bring her back.

It's a shame because I could easily solve the issue by going out on my own, but I really like Shelby being sociable and having a friend.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

I use "Let's go!" when I want them to come with me, or stay close, and save "come" for being specifically in front of me sitting. "Let's go" works for coming inside and staying with me when out, but not on a leash. I also treat frequently for a quick response and if I have to say it twice, they get praise but no treat.


----------



## _Paul (Jan 15, 2014)

Hi Kellyguy,

I have taught Shelby the 'heel' command when loose lead walking, which I think is the same. But getting her to return that close to me would mean I may being continually calling her back and it may cause problems for the person I walk with. I don't want to let Shelby completely ignore her training, however, I appreciate not everybody sees it so importantly.


----------



## _Paul (Jan 15, 2014)

Hi Maureen,

I use 'Heel' when I want Shelby to walk next to me without pulling in a lead.

I use 'Walk on' when I want Shelby to stop sniffing on a lead and carrying on walking. I tend to have to give her a lead pull to get her to walk on.

Do you think 'Walk on' is my equivalent word to yours and will work off lead, or should I have another command, as it is not tell her to come closer only to stop messing and carry on walking?


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

"over here" for getting them to be closer. If she's behind you, I take it you want her to catch up. We use "hup up" for speed up and "steady" for slow down. Best taught while on lead so they get what you mean before on long lead or off leash. 

You could also call her name and most dogs will look to see where you are and run to catch up.

What is the behavior of the other dog? Is she following their lead and that's why she's distracted?


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

Our "Come" command is the standard one, meaning come and sit facing me. We haven't taught one for "stay close" because I keep him on lead normally.

Is it really essential to allow him to walk off lead, other than at a dog park? I don't like running into dogs that are wandering around off lead.


----------



## _Paul (Jan 15, 2014)

Golfgal,
Shelby plays with the other dog to start with but then they really go there separate directions sniffing.

Susan ,
It isn't essential she is off lead but it is in a large open park and it is 6.30 in the morning, so we only usually encounter the same people and dogs whilst out. So I do like to give her the freedom to play. However, not at the expense of backtracking on her training


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

It sounds reasonable. We may start giving Summit some time off lead, too. Do you have any pointers?


----------



## Sanna Fase (Jun 5, 2014)

I have a 9 month old, still (always?) working on training.... I keep the come command sacred. I use "this way" on long leash if I want her to change directions or keep up. Also use it in the house - I never use come in the house. Just me! Then when heeling, if I'm going to allow her to have some long leash space for sniffing or whatever, I say "go play" and she knows she doesn't have to be right by my side. Been working well for me!


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

_Paul said:


> Hi Maureen,
> 
> I use 'Heel' when I want Shelby to walk next to me without pulling in a lead.
> 
> ...


Hi Paul, 
I think "walk on" does sounds similar. Give it a try, if she's used to hearing it, it probably won't take much for her to get the idea. I think they can differeniate between "Heel" as in be in heel position, and whatever words you use that routinely mean stay close, but not necessarily as close as heel. :wavey:


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

I usually walk Murphy on leash and if we're off leash at the beach or open field somewhere, I'm not generally working on heel but working on other things. He usually sticks pretty close and I find calling his name will bring him back close to me. I use Let's go to keep moving. 

My theory was always, regardless of what everyone else is doing, I'm going to pay attention to my dog and make sure they pay attention to me, so I wanted to re-inforce training behaviors. Leave It, Sit, Wait, Stay. This way. Over here. Gentle. Come. Go Play. 
Not that every off leash time is a training time but it keeps our brains engaged. 6:30am may be hard as not everyone including puppies are fully engaged then.


----------



## _Paul (Jan 15, 2014)

Hi Sanna Fase
I think we use very similar commands. I use ‘come’ when I want Shelby to return to me and sit, ‘heel’ when I want her to walk close to my left leg, ‘sniff’ when I am giving her freedom to explore (on lead) and ‘walk on’ when I want her to stop exploring and continue with her walk (on lead). I was uncertain whether to use ‘walk on’ when she is off lead and I want her to catch up to me. Anyway, I used the ‘walk on’ command this morning but this time I never let her lag behind too much. I remained within a few paces of the end of the lead and when she ignored the command I gave a gentle tug on the lead. It seemed to work, but it is early days yet J.
Hi Susan,
We were very reluctant to allow Shelby time off lead to begin with. However, we walk Shelby twice a day around our local playing fields and have done since she was 4 months old. In that time we have met most other dog walkers and know approximately 90% of them (not necessarily to talk too, but you get a feel of how your own dog responds around them). We have used a 50ft training line since we began training Shelby and we still use a 30ft line now. I have to admit, in all that time I have only ever seen one other person with a training lead. For most situations now Shelby really doesn’t need her training line, but I feel safer letting her drag it around with her. I don’t often keep hold of the end of it anymore, but it means I can walk over and pick it up if needed. I think the training lead has been a vital part of Shelby’s training and she is now very obedient when our attention is 100% on her (a little less so when I am sharing my time with my walking friend) and I contribute this mainly to the consistent use of this long lead. One major thing I have noticed is that many other dog owners feel that as their dog is friendly it is ok to let them approach you to play etc. This isn’t usually a problem, but usually they have little control over their dogs. It is a little disruptive, but I don’t mind because I like Shelby to socialise as well. I use the training lead primarily because I am afraid Shelby may jump up or knock a person over. However, when I am reassured that the approaching owner and dog is fine, I let Shelby off her training line to play, otherwise you get tied in knots with the line. Although, I only do this because I am in a secured field and I know that Shelby never goes too far away. The most important aspect I have found with giving Shelby more freedom is to always look ahead. Most of the time I notice people and dogs approaching before Shelby does so I pick up her lead and try and keep her distracted. I am sure she would run off more if I gave her the freedom to do it.
Hi Maureen,
I used ‘walk on’ this morning whilst not letting her distance herself from me too much. It is working well so far. Thanks.
Hi Golfgal,
I keep Shelby engaged in the evenings and she is brilliant. It is the morning that is a little more difficult because of the distraction. But I am getting there J


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

Hi, Paul,

That was helpful. I like the way you do it. Thanks for the info! 

Our problem is that our usual field is often crowded with kids' sports teams and other groups. We'll just have to get there earlier.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

I use "Let's Go" when my gang isn't keeping up.


----------



## _Paul (Jan 15, 2014)

Susan,

Our field is similar, it is a combined play area, football and cricket pitch. In the summer I have to find a quiet corner and stay close to the lead. But at this time of year it is dark both in the evening and morning when I go out. My daughter and I seem to be the only ones around with our bright head torches, flashing collar and glowing ball  . Gets a bit spooky when we do actually meet someone. It is part of the reason why walking in numbers in the morning is nice.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

That sounds nice. For me that would mean skipping my long early morning workout at the gym, and I couldn't do that, even for my Summit. I love stairclimbing.


----------



## Martin (Feb 21, 2011)

I have two different commands that I could potentially use in such a situation. "Let's go" means going along with me, but not necessarily at a heel. I use it when the dog is engrossed in sniffing and I want to continue on out walk, when I'm going into my room and want Dolce to come with, etc. I also have a "closer" command which means to come closer to me, but not necessarily all the way to me. I use it when the dog's off-leash and too far ahead or too far behind, but also when they're on a leash and I need them to get even closer to me.

When I do have her off-leash, I give her treats when she comes up to me unsolicited. I don't always do it, but I do it often enough that it pays to check in.


----------

